# Jigging Rap modification?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I know this is probably a rookie question, but does anyone remove some of the hooks on the jigging rap? Yesterday was my first time trying one, and it was easily the most productive lure. I was using the smallest size for panfish, and every fish was caught on the bottom hook. I had fits all day with the other two hooks getting caught in my gloves, shanty, transducer cable, the ice, clothes, boots….it was a mess. Any problems with snipping off the front & rear hooks?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

A lot of guys do snip off the front and back hook and some add a little better treble hook on the bottom.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I normally just bend the hooks down ( not hanging up on everything including the under water edge of the ice) so that there are still there if I were in a situation where I ever still wanted them I could just bend them back. With hundreds of fish caught on rapalas ice fishing I could probably count on two hand the number of fish that were caught because to the front or back hook.

I do always replace the bottom treble with a larger size. make sure you put the replacement on so that when it swings in against the body, (lure going forward) of the lure that the body goes between two of the barbs and lays flat against the lure.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

All mine are minus the front and back hook. Have never caught a fish on either end hook. Have caught everything else that helped convince me to do this. Also replace bottom hook with a little longer shank treble. It will increase your hook up to bite ratio


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol thanks for posting the question rooster. I've jigged one on/off for a few minutes in my short ice career an kept wondering about those hooks... lol at first I had a waxie on each single hook,on the small one. Kept tangling my line!!! I'm like man! Almost took the snips to it then. But think I'll just do what Lundy said he does.
I need to work one in The sink or or tub an get a feel for what there doing. I feel lost when I have one tied on....
Oh yea? Snap or no snap? Loopknot or cinched knot?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I always use a snap, but even more important is a swivel 18" up the line above the snap.

When you give the rap a quick snap up it will come up and go off to the side nose first, when you relax the line it will turn and glide back to the center line again nose first. Those turns it makes each and every snap will quickly twist your line up very badly. If you don't want to use a swivel just every few minutes leave as much line out as you can and raise your rod tip as high as you can, lure out of the water, and let the lure untwist the line. You will see how much twist it creates.

The fishing part is where you come in. The gliding or swinging action is what makes this lure so effective, it is a horizontal movement that really works. However depending on how much slack or lack of slack you give the lure on the fall will determine the rate of fall and the amount of horizontal swim you get. Line diameter and stiffness also play a part. The angle you jig the upstroke can impact the amount of horizontal swing you can achieve. You should be able to jig it up and then control the drop to watch the line swing back to center. Just play with different stroke lengths, speeds of lift and fall and frequency of strokes until the fish tell you what they want. A Vexilar will shorten that process bunches. We've had fish follow up many feet before they would hit, Only a good flasher or graph lets you catch those fish.

The majority of your hits will occur somewhere on the drop, that horizontal glide back to center line or the second it stops and turns back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks lundy!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonderful insight & tips Lundy. THANKS!!!


----------

